# Recovering Bucket Seats



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

So the GTO is getting closer and closer to being done getting her new paint so I'm getting ready to put her back together. I decided to recover the seats, as they were a little worn out. I got everything torn down, the upholstery off, foam and burlap. I went to go and order everything I'm gunna need to redo them and I can't find the burlap. The ones I took out (well more like disintegrated in my hands) had small wires weaved in them for what I am assuming more support. The wires had eyelets on them and were hog ringed to the springs. Does anyone know where I can find them? I looked on OPGI and YearOne as well as a couple of the smaller parts places.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try LEGENDARY INTERIORS they are the best. E


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll take a look...thanks Eric


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I redid my seats last month.
The replacement foam worked out well. I had to reuse the cotton portion too.
I did not see any thing about the section you are talking about, You might be able to rebuild it, Ames has a burlap and cotton back seat replacement pad that you could use part of that to repair the wire support for the front seat.
The legendary seats are very nice.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I looked at the Legendary ones and they looked really nice. I probably gunna get those covers but they didn't have anything on the website about the burlap so I called a friend that does interiors. He said the burlap I was talking about only came from the factory and was never available for recovering. So apparently my seats were never recovered. He said they were there to keep the springs from separating when you sit down so the seat doesn't give as much. They aren't necessary and are more or less am option if you want a "stiffer" seat. He's gunna do my seats and he's gunna tie the springs together in a way that is better then factory, basically net type deal instead of the single runner springs that were factory. He said it would make the upholstery last longer because there will be less stress on the seams since there will be less give in the springs. I think he was talking over time, because the foam is pretty stiff.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like he knows what he's talking about. If you are stressing the seams, maybe it's time to lay off the donuts!!!:rofl: ( I had to.):cheers


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to use my original covers when I had to install new foam in driver and passenger seat last year. They only required a stitch here and there in one seam on the passenger seat. The burlap was also very disintegrated and was garbage. I basically installed the new foam without the burlap and the seats feel real nice to sit in. This was the first time rebuilt a seat and it was an experience! My hands had a thousand little cuts. I was so surprised that the seat frames had no rust at all. I hope I never have to recover these seats ever again.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny you say that Eric...since I got hurt I put on about 20 lbs...probably need to start running again

Took the seat frames in to get media blasted to a reputable place I've used many times before and when I get them back it looks like the passenger side seat was dropped. Didn't notice it when I picked them up but the top corner of one side was bent over slightly. I can fix it but I was less then pleased as the seat frames were in emaculate condition when I took them in other the. The glue and gunk I wanted removed. There are always those little surprises I guess


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I weighed 178 before I got sick/injured....topped out at 212lbs.... I am back down to 200....would like to loose 10 more....Prednisone and inactivity= fatboy!!!! You wont see the "folded edge" once the seats are re-covered. They will be beautiful....:cheers E


----------

